# Top Gun: Maverick - Super-Bowl-Trailer mit neuen Szenen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Top Gun: Maverick - Super-Bowl-Trailer mit neuen Szenen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Top Gun: Maverick - Super-Bowl-Trailer mit neuen Szenen*


----------



## Bluebird (3. Februar 2020)

Was war da jetzt noch gleich Neu ? 
Wobei mich interessiert eh nur die F14 aus dem ersten Trailer ...
War das nur Eye candy, ist die aus dem Museum gefallen oder doch gar eine Iranische


----------



## Horst_Koehler (5. Februar 2020)

Egal wie Popcorn oder Kitsch dieser Film ist.... als Marine-Pilot a.D., ist dies ein Muss für mich. Selbst der Trailer hat bei mir unfassbare Gänsehaut ausgelöst!


----------



## P2063 (5. Februar 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Was war da jetzt noch gleich Neu ?



ich meine die letzte Szene im Gebirge war minimal länger


----------

